# Song Dedications



## Spanky (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't know if this has been done before. 

Dedicate and post a song to someone on Dims you know well, know a little, know of, would like to know better, would like to send a message, a NICE message, or some other meaning. 

Kind of like the Funk Thread or one of the other threads, maybe a youtube link or other music site link so they can hear the song. Maybe let them know the song in the link or make them click it and find out. 

Since she got me into this song posting. I will dedicate the first song to Green Eyed Fairy, Ms. GEF herself. 

Hint: Funk, rainbows and waterfalls......


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 19, 2010)

I dedicate this next song to Kimberly, or littlefairywren. This one's for you babe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbA5NkwqYzY


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 19, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I dedicate this next song to Kimberly, or littlefairywren. This one's for you babe.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbA5NkwqYzY



Thank you so much Eric....that is one of my favourite Patsy songs ever!!
Check that rep of yours.


@Spanky....I love this thread, and not just because I got the first dedication. It is a really sweet idea


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a song that I'd like to dedicate to the Spankopotomus himself... I chose this song for you Spanky, because you strike me as being a guy who knows what he likes, enjoys life, knows how to "get down" and can handle "Funky Stuff"...

Here is my dedication to you sir!

...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 22, 2010)

This one's for mergirl!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 22, 2010)

For Wagimawr. I TOLD you there was a song named this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7HT6tyrPdA

And you were right. It IS an AWFUL song. <3


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDSK91mUNLU

This song is for all of us gals on Dims! Because we're all beautiful!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Feb 23, 2010)

This is a shout out to my Jints friends, NancyGirl and Tony, as a memory of any and all Jints @ Iggles games. 

Hell of a "horny" ska tune from some locals I knew. 

Bad Nite in Philly


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 23, 2010)

A dedication for Eric, to say thank you for mine :happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n92ATE3IgIs


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 23, 2010)

For Stan der Man. :bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syckLQQBShc


----------



## Micara (Feb 23, 2010)

Dedicated to my dear friend and fellow Beatlemaniac *Eric*, aka *Weirdo890*... one of my favorite Beatles songs. :bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbKGsEK_T9g


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 23, 2010)

Dedicated to my new friend Michele, aka *Micara*. A little toke of affection.

:kiss2:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 23, 2010)

Dedicated to my new friend Michele, aka *Micara*. A little toke of affection.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uJg6UPJlfI

:kiss2:


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 23, 2010)

This song is dedicated to swamptoad because he is such a nice person and I love this song, it's beautiful:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK1-3hsqOWE




And I dedicate this song to littlefairywren because she is so sweet and if I were a guy I would totally marry her and sing her this song: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGTm4u1UWvg&feature=related




And I would dedicate this song to sirGordy because he is so tall, dark and handsome gentleman, sweet as sugar, and a true classic, just like this song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx07A9LWBJA&feature=PlayList&p=843B89F8104E7A8B&index=0&playnext=1


:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 24, 2010)

This dedication is for DreamyInToronto. If I was a guy, I would totally marry you too my sweet :kiss2: 

This would be our song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvMVCHhwTPs


----------



## sirGordy (Feb 24, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> This song is dedicated to swamptoad because he is such a nice person and I love this song, it's beautiful:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK1-3hsqOWE
> 
> ...




(((((((((((((Dreamy))))))))))))))), I am touched, that is the nicest thing anyone has done for me. Thank you, you are equally as sweet and kind


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for dedicating a song to me Dreamy! :happy:

Here's one for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnCS25z18pI





This is for you Gordon!  --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHgziac87-Y

For my friend Mimi --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snEVFIeSjgE

Dedication to this smiley  --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oWtgaD77ek

For Stan  --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_nwzeN-cdQ

For Steely :happy: --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs

For GEF! --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXdaAqoRd2A

For Tina --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DQyusKTAh4

For Inhibited --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgn_ZOyFLiQ


----------



## toni (Feb 25, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> And I would dedicate this song to sirGordy because he is so tall, dark and handsome gentleman, sweet as sugar, and a true classic, just like this song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx07A9LWBJA&feature=PlayList&p=843B89F8104E7A8B&index=0&playnext=1
> 
> ...



I agree! <3 Gordy!


----------



## sirGordy (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Jeff, kewl, I love the use of the stylophone in that one (and thanks for remembering I have one too)

Toni, thanks


----------



## Mathias (Feb 25, 2010)

This one goes out to Kimberly aka LFW! This is one of my favorite classics, hope it's one of yours too! :wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2ApjZy5Em4


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 25, 2010)

Mathias you just made me cry...it is one of my favourites 
Thank you!


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SSUQxGjZZ4

To wulvy you know why. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ2HNfLLRQ0

To sir gordy cause he is one. And you women should get to know him better.


To chocolate Desire , Italian Goddess and Maxi moon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGLZqDXau98
This one is also to CD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZtiJN6yiik

To Drago
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo0n55rnsJE

Cause he is my bro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wngb5Mq1SQY
You know who cause you deserve more than me.


To all the hotties
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4


To conrad thank you for showing me the world of BBWS and FAS Its a crazy mixed up world of fat ppl we live in but i sure would not miss the dance of being a fat girl for anything Conrad. Thank you for making me beautiful like the hippos in fantasia. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBL8vop4Cb0


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Feb 25, 2010)

toni said:


> I agree! <3 Gordy!



I agree too.


----------



## sirGordy (Feb 25, 2010)

Redhotphatgirl said:


> I agree too.




Thanks (((((((((Red)))))))))), for the sentiment and the song


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 25, 2010)

This is to all of the lovely ladies of Dims. Maybe a bit cliche, but I still think it fits. :happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4

Love you all. :kiss2:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 25, 2010)

To the lovely Steely
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_284Y8Wu7c


----------



## dragorat (Feb 25, 2010)

*To all those in Dims I'm close to
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOqyygAQSX0 :happy:*


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 25, 2010)

Dedication to Spanks - ultimate Philly fan on the NFL thread

here's some relaxing Jazz for ya


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 26, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> This dedication is for DreamyInToronto. If I was a guy, I would totally marry you too my sweet :kiss2:
> 
> This would be our song!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvMVCHhwTPs




This is the cutest song ever! I just tried to rep you but I can't for some reason. Thanks for being so awesome!!! xoxo


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 26, 2010)

I LOVE this song, almost as much as I love reading your posts! And I dance around my apartment like I am a b-boy when it's on hehe! 

xoxoxo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZLW7HBA2Wo


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 26, 2010)

Mathias said:


> This one goes out to Kimberly aka LFW! This is one of my favorite classics, hope it's one of yours too! :wubu:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2ApjZy5Em4



This is for you Matt..... the song is kinda daggy, but I love it! Has me dancing around the house :happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SrO5tBEgGQ


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 26, 2010)

For my friend, Tony, I have two songs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4et8Dt6rco
...and this one, just because there's something telling me he's a liberal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVFdAJRVm94


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2010)

more dedications ....



Timberwolf --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjoQiqY9MN4
(you shared this with me once before)

Dragorat --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPeqGV6AC5M&NR=1

LFW --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqYaZMZ67-g


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 26, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> LFW --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqYaZMZ67-g



Thank you Jeff...and this is for you. Hope you like 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdIw6tEjyEg


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Thank you Jeff...and this is for you. Hope you like
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdIw6tEjyEg





sounds very nice. thank-you.


----------



## Micara (Feb 26, 2010)

For my new friend Avi (Bafta1)....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 26, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> I LOVE this song, almost as much as I love reading your posts! And I dance around my apartment like I am a b-boy when it's on hehe!
> 
> xoxoxo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZLW7HBA2Wo



Ahh if I could only move like a b-boy.  I enjoyed the tune thanks sweetie :wubu:

*I dedicate to DreamyInToronto: *

Old School Slow Jams


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 26, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> For my friend, Tony, I have two songs:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4et8Dt6rco
> ...and this one, just because there's something telling me he's a liberal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVFdAJRVm94



*S*corsese86 :bow: :bow: you rule- great songs...

I dedicate the following song...

Goodfellas-Stardust by Billy Ward

* just listening to the song make you want to put on that nice suit and collect those "dues"*


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 27, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Ahh if I could only move like a b-boy.  I enjoyed the tune thanks sweetie :wubu:
> 
> *I dedicate to DreamyInToronto: *
> 
> Old School Slow Jams



OMG is it hot in here????? Gotta love the slow jams!!!


----------



## steely (Feb 27, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> To the lovely Steely
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_284Y8Wu7c



Thank you lovey, I hadn't checked this thread. You get big points for knowing how much I love Lyle Lovett because I don't think I've told you. You are the best. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 27, 2010)

This is for my fellow Aussies! I love this song....and no it is not "Land Down Under" (nooo!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mkidP2OUCk


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is to Krystal, aka *StarStruck*, who is always a lady, even in her bare glory.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz_CbTCbfoI

Here's looking at you.


----------



## steely (Feb 28, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> For Steely :happy: --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Toad! I did miss this. I only knew scorcese dedicated one because he messaged me, too. :doh:
> 
> I love the Allman Brothers! Excellent song!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 28, 2010)

steely said:


> swamptoad said:
> 
> 
> > For Steely :happy: --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs
> ...


----------



## dragorat (Feb 28, 2010)

*Thought of some more I want to dedicate...
To Cat...1 of my 1st true friends online http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXB8KSbJJ8M&feature=related 
To Gordy...My brother not only online but thru a long line of heritage http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOTLpQWloXE*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> For GEF! --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXdaAqoRd2A



Lol, not exactly sure what you're trying to tell me there Jeffrey (other than the lyrics make it quite clear :blink: )

Anyhoo, here's one for you.....because you always seem so happy and always have a kind word for everyone 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2wutEzjy_E



I'm on the Sir Gordy love train, too, so here is one for him 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQvmCzILBfE

To Steely:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7RPCFfudmU

To Spanky- for making this great thread :bow:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TO48Cnl66w


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, not exactly sure what you're trying to tell me there Jeffrey (other than the lyrics make it quite clear :blink: )
> 
> Anyhoo, here's one for you.....because you always seem so happy and always have a kind word for everyone
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2wutEzjy_E




awwww thanks! :happy: Great song and cool animation in the youtube video of frogs, toads, etc.. cute video. Good pick! Love that song. And I actually got to see 3 Dog Night in concert live .. and they played that song at the very end.


Your song I didn't even think about the actual verses. :doh:  I was thinking about the overall bass grooves and trippy beats for ya. 

hmmmm... lemme think

another dedication to you Caroline! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e8hQLNETjY


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 1, 2010)

This goes out to the beautiful and charming DitzyBrunette:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVi4PUx8bXk


----------



## sirGordy (Mar 1, 2010)

dragorat said:


> To Gordy...My brother not only online but thru a long line of heritage http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOTLpQWloXE



Drago, you are the best, and definitely my brother. Great song (and movie clip too).



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm on the Sir Gordy love train, too, so here is one for him
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQvmCzILBfE




Caroline, that love train, I wish alot more people were riding. Thanks again.*hugs*



Here is one for all the people here who mean alot to me, and for those I have yet to meet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xryMJD9TKZQ


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 1, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> For Stan der Man. :bow:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syckLQQBShc



Thank you Mr. Nagel, your thoughts are always very much appreciated! I had a heck of a time thinking of a song to dedicate to you... so this one will just have to do. 

"The Texas Song" by Sandy Cheeks



swamptoad said:


> ...
> For Stan  --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_nwzeN-cdQ
> ...



Very cool sir! Thank you for the song dedication. Here's one right back at'cha!

Avengers (an '80s Punk rendition of this song...)

"Paint It Black"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWz5qZgNsyQ



I'd like to dedicate this song to GoldenDelicious. This is one of my favourite Punk era songs, and a song that should always be remembered!

The Clash - 
"Should I Stay or Should I Go?"

Definitely stay.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's a song for *Micara*, because I just can't resist her charms.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZBUb0ElnNY


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 1, 2010)

For some reason, the conservative me, thinks Weirdo890 would like this song (since I am looney, and he's into the toones)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0PiQCKrvCI


----------



## Micara (Mar 2, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Here's a song for *Micara*, because I just can't resist her charms.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZBUb0ElnNY



For one of my very favorite people, *Weirdo890*... 

My very favorite song by my very favorite artist...

Enjoy! :kiss2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM2bh1bQSfE


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2010)

For MossyState:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToCOlIjgO9U&feature=related

To Fascinita:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pu0Fn1oRN4&feature=related

To Cinnamitch, BubbleButtBabe, Smushy, ComaSeason, Katherine: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0XAI-PFQcA&feature=related

To MizzSnakeBite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVyNhg_xJn4


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 2, 2010)

For you and you alone Caroline
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX380vS_Mzs




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> For MossyState:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToCOlIjgO9U&feature=related
> 
> ...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Mar 3, 2010)

for swampy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWRPZyYHsoY


for sweet (sfc)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGLxJRq-jIY


for clever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WrvaZ5HEcM

insert evil giggle here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> For you and you alone Caroline
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX380vS_Mzs



For me alone? Does that mean that you DO want one?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 3, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> For me alone? Does that mean that you DO want one?



ROTFLMAO. 


Unless you have an eeny weeny teeny weenie shriveled little .......


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 4, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> For me alone? Does that mean that you DO want one?



um it is pretty much a given that the answer is no.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 4, 2010)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> for swampy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWRPZyYHsoY



excellent! awww thank-you!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is for all of those going through a tough period in their lives. A little song to cheer you up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2UP86bciVA


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2010)

For the people on this forum that inspire me in some ways 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ&feature=fvst


----------



## Micara (Mar 4, 2010)

For all my girls out there who are sick of mixed signals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdFMpSWcHfM


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 5, 2010)

To Caroline (GEF)... here's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVFdAJRVm94


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> To Caroline (GEF)... here's
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVFdAJRVm94



Lol, I voted for the guy but that was funny/entertaining 


One back atcha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWWDdbRb-Po


For Susannah.....a song about a dog 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3YMyW0SqmU&feature=related


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2010)

To FamousLastWords-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLZ5GpjSaa8

To the beautiful ladies posting pics on the WB 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhRBkS24BKE&feature=related


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 6, 2010)

For those of us men who want to be half the men our fathers are.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsocZrEcp0Y


----------



## Micara (Mar 9, 2010)

For anyone out there who just needs a pick-me-up, this video always does it for me! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2seAJsrtIbQ


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 15, 2010)

This one's for Shosh:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-QbDnsmsx0


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 15, 2010)

This is for those who are feeling a little introspective.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtCDjV_WrDc


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0


is dedicated to all the cars/people driving by on my walk that hooted, hollered and honked... yeah my chubby bottom can MOVE and move like THAT...hahahaha


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 15, 2010)

To my love, succubus_dxb:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htrw2UXqrEQ:wubu:


----------



## Micara (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah, this is for *Weirdo890*:wubu:. Since everybody knows anyway. 

I want to throw paint on you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wigqKfLWjvM


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2010)

To James - heard this and thought of him 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMXCPANHeYM


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Mar 16, 2010)

To you, you know who you are:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i7dzcySC6A&feature=related


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 16, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> To my love, succubus_dxb:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htrw2UXqrEQ:wubu:




hehehe, thank you


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Mar 16, 2010)

And this one is for NYCGabriel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghPcYqn0p4Y


----------



## NYCGabriel (Mar 17, 2010)

why thank you!


----------



## dragorat (Mar 17, 2010)

*A dedication to all the Irish here today(True,part or wannabes) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqN7kCfOOpw&feature=related 
Happy St.Patty's Day to All*


----------



## Micara (Mar 18, 2010)

For all the moms out there! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbPsVknvg0Y


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 4, 2010)

For my sweet Michele, who always makes me feel so happy and content. :wubu: :kiss2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg


----------



## Micara (Apr 4, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> For my sweet Michele, who always makes me feel so happy and content. :wubu: :kiss2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg




Awww thank you, love. :blush: 

And here's one for you in return... :wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4sRwHmLqdI

:kiss2:


----------



## Micara (Apr 5, 2010)

I dedicate this to NYCGabriel. Not because he's strange (he's not), but because.. well, he'll know. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awi14wDTxNw


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the person were this is for, knows its for her 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lljBSQdlvY


----------



## moore2me (Apr 5, 2010)

This song is for Edens heel - Donny Osmond sings "Puppy Love" along with dozens of cute puppies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyXzwtIlZyg&NR=1


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 22, 2010)

This song is dedicated to the most beautiful boy in the world (inside and out)... you most certainly are an "exception" 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J7J_IWUhls


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2010)

To all the guys that post hot pictures on Dims 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes...this song is for *YOU*! Let's see if it takes you 4 or 5 days again to find the post! hahahaha 

One of my favorite 80's songs and I mean *ALL *the words (especially the chorus, as they are like me...always searching for the words to find to say to you) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOyyrB1wj04


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 23, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Yes...this song is for *YOU*! Let's see if it takes you 4 or 5 days again to find the post! hahahaha
> 
> One of my favorite 80's songs and I mean *ALL *the words (especially the chorus, as they are like me...always searching for the words to find to say to you)
> 
> ...



Without a doubt one of the greatest 80's songs EVER!!!


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 23, 2010)

to all yous LOST fans out there, I dedicate to you:
Gatsby's American Dream's "Station Five - the Pearl"


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 23, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Without a doubt one of the greatest 80's songs EVER!!!





yes... and totally timeless


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 24, 2010)

To no one person in particular, I just love this version of Bad! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdDBV6VX3fc


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 9, 2010)

for you... yes *always *for you :happy:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OfsZyYPLoI&ob=av2e


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Oct 10, 2010)

Turn up this tune, lay back, close your eyes and relax...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EyI4p0yjDQ&feature=fvsr


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sUVm77WjE0&feature=related


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 10, 2010)

For anyone with a broken heart, Bat for Lashes, Moon and Moon.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> For anyone with a broken heart, Bat for Lashes, Moon and Moon.


Haunting. Added to my favorites list. Thanks.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 10, 2010)

You may never see this post (but then again you may) but you gave me this song, as you well know. 
It always plays in my head when I see our first 'snapshot'....going home after the party....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wJ-p0jyPx8


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9KrotLtC-Y


----------



## hal84 (Oct 11, 2010)

To my ex, wow were you nuts. Like nuts in "We the People" type of nuts. So here is a song just for you. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSzyKO_kW_s


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

For my one and only. This is for you babydoll.

I will always Love You Tender.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2011)

For someone special- just in case he reads the forums again  

Hold on baby- I'm getting there <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f-cEM1l7Ks


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw7gNf_9njs
and 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd2Gzkkwe9Q


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 25, 2011)

... may God speed us together again *soon *but *permanently *this time! Je t'aimes! :*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vQMiXI_J5I


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 26, 2011)

To my ex whom will never see this, but I wish he could understand. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6sqA9QtV5I&ob=av3e


And because this song puts me in a good mood everytime I listen to it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDSK91mUNLU

(I did not make it so that big girls were in both of the titles, I promise.)


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 3, 2012)

For a dear lady... this song helped me through a very hard time. I hope it can do the same for you! <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8JsRxVczmQ


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 4, 2012)

For all the wonderful people here on DIMS who've helped me to see myself in a whole new POSITIVE light. :wubu:

http://youtu.be/rdG618TMc5E


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2012)

I know you won't see this post but.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8QJmI_V3j4&ob=av2e


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so happy this thread was revivied. 

A pair of Matt Nathanson songs for my love :wubu::

"You're so delicious..." 
Faster

"Pull me down hard and drown me in love..." 
Come on Get Higher


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 29, 2012)

Answer - Sarah Mclachlan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM9m-Da31gA&feature=share

When the stars have all gone out
You'll still be burning so bright


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 25, 2012)

Sort of like us without all the fame. 

Ass Back Home


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 26, 2012)

I know you don't hardly post much around here anymore buddy but this one is for you, you know who you are my freind G... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miG9wui0FfQ


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 5, 2012)

This is how it seems to me
Life is only therapy
Real expensive and no guarantee
So I lie here on the couch
With my heart hanging out
Frozen solid with fear like a rock in the ground

Oh, but you move me
You give me courage I didn't know I had
You move me
Now I can't go with you and stay where I am
So you move me

This is how love was to me
I could look but not see
Going through the emotions not knowing what they mean
And it scared me so much
That I just wouldn't budge
I might've stayed there forever if not for your touch

Oh, but you move me
Out of myself and into the fire
You move me
Now I'm burning with love and with hope and desire
How you move me

You go whistling in the dark
Making light of it, making light of it
And I follow with my heart
Laughing all the way

Oh, 'cause you move me
You get me dancing and you make me sing
You move me
Now I'm taking delight in every little thing
How you move me


"You Move Me" is a beautiful song co-written by Gordon Kennedy and Pierce Pettis.

A woman named Susan Ashton recorded the song first (Heard here with a compliation of cheesy pictures), but the better known version was released by Garth Brooks (who would sue all of us even if I could find a link to his version, which I can't).


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 5, 2012)

To the man that I marry, whoever you may be, this will be our wedding song! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJOzdLwvTHA


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 20, 2012)

Avenue Q, There's a Fine, Fine Line
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTFI9sQdpGo

And I don't have the time to waste on you anymore.
I don't think that you even know what you're looking for.
For my own sanity, I've got to close the door
And walk away...

Adele's Set Fire to the Rain is another one that springs to mind.

I may never understand what all this was about, but just regret that I let you waste my time and mess with my head for so long. If you think that my being open with my feelings and wanting to share my thoughts is one of my 'least attractive qualities', you have no place in my life even as my friend. You haven't behaved as any kind of friend to me so I see no point in letting you keep flitting into my life when it suits. I am a kind, honest, empathetic person who feels things deeply and I won't change that for anyone. My future is with people who do appreciate that and who put my happiness first instead of just thinking about themselves all the time.

Goodbye, chubby man!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 15, 2012)

This about sums it up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veqoVP4zzEg


----------

